# Iwc Solid Silver Pocket Watch Case & Movement - Info/help Please &



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Picked this up at a car boot this morning, a bargain surely for a solid silver pocket watch case made by IWC and a movement? I think the movement is missing some bits and pieces but the case seems fine. I apologise in advance for my photographs, it's very difficult to get sharp images of such small bits and pieces like the little IWC marks.

The case has the numbers : 859766 & there is 0800 in a small box with a crown silver marking indicating an 800 grade silver rating for the case.

Any info or help with it would be gratefully received. Does anyone know the rough value of this? I'm probably thinking of sticking this on eBay, unless someone on this forum will buy it from me (PM any offers).

Thanks, Alex! (photos below)


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Can someone help me with this as I want to get it on the bay... Are there any crucial details I'm missing?

Value?

Cheers


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Well its a nice thing, but just the movement and case means it will go for parts, as you will need "IWC" dial

Just take lots of pics and let them decide, is the balance good or broken?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

The case was built between 1926 and 1929, and if you tell us the serial number from the movement (a calibre 52), we can date it quite exactly.


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help so far.

- "756266" is the movement serial number


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Then the IWC database throws out this:

Movement: Serial number range 756101 - 757300, dates to: 1920

Calibre: Lep. cal. 52 IWC - 18lig. H 5

Case with serial number 859766

In range: 758000 - 917000

Dates to 1920 - 1930 (current list)

Number range: 850000 - 900000

Dates to 1926 - 1929 (old list)

Andreas


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok thanks that is some great info.

What sort of value do you think for this?

Alex


----------

